# are you stoked for winter? say so here!



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Don't you think you've hit your quota for usless threads and incorrect posts for the day; maybe go read a book, or something.

Also, if you bothered to post this in the right forum area (snowboarding general chat) you would have seen 10 more threads already like it there.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

im not stoked for winter at all. im selling all my gear and moving to mexico.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Banjo said:


> im not stoked for winter at all. im selling all my gear and moving to mexico.


:laugh::eusa_clap:


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

neni, heard you were ditching the alps and the flagship for a boogie board and heading to Greece. this because you are also not stoked for winter. 

careful people, its contagious.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

Banjo said:


> im not stoked for winter at all. im selling all my gear and moving to mexico.


i wonder how long before you become a drug mule.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

koi said:


> i wonder how long before you become a drug mule.


Prolly 6 or 7 minutes.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

I'd be a terrible mule....

"....uh, yeah, i uh....lost some of it...." *eats chips*


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

koi said:


> i wonder how long before you become a drug mule.


"Drug Mule?" Is that anything like a "Stoned Ass?"  :laugh:


----------



## firlefranz (Jan 2, 2012)

This Thread needs yoga pants


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

firlefranz said:


> This Thread needs yoga pants


Now _that's_ some flat out "stoned ass!" :laugh:


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Why wouldn't she snip the care tag first. 

Clearly I see different things in these photos than you men do. Ha.


----------



## czoid74 (Jan 18, 2013)

firlefranz said:


> This Thread needs yoga pants


Nice, very nice pantalones!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

EatRideSleep said:


> Why wouldn't she snip the care tag first.
> 
> Clearly I see different things in these photos than you men do. Ha.


Actually, that was the first thing I noticed too. Tacky. :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm stoked to smoke meth and fuck bitches!


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm stoked to smoke meth and fuck bitches!


It's the little things in life, don't you think?

:laugh:


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

The Deacon said:


> It's the little things in life, don't you think?
> 
> :laugh:


That's what SHE said! :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That's what she choked on.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

And BA brings yet another "is it winter yet?" thread to a close........:eusa_clap:


----------



## snowboarder421 (Aug 17, 2013)

Dude i couldnt agree more.
WHAT DO WE WANT?

YOGA PANTS!!!

WHEN DO WE WANT THEM?

RIGHT NOW GODDAMMIT!!:yahoo:


----------



## SnowBasic (Sep 3, 2013)

Now I'm confused as to what I want to see more of. Yoga pants or snow.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

yes

i am stoked for winter.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

I just bought a motorcycle (street), so for the first time in 7 years...i wouldnt mind if it stated warmer for a bit longer haha.

please dont come after me with the pitch forks


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

we just got a new 4x4. Another reason why snow is eagerly awaited. Very curious how it'll perform "in fresh"


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Super stoked for winter. This will be my 16th season snowboarding, and my second season in Colorado . I also bought an FJ Cruiser last month and am dying to know how awesome it performs in the snow.


----------

